# SMTP Problem



## Fastserv (25. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein sehr seltsames Problem. Ich habe eine Domain und ein Postfach eingerichtet und getestet und konnte Problemlos E-Mails senden und Empfangen.

Wenn jetzt das Konto über einen ausländischen (Thailand) Internet Anbieter abgefragt wird so kann ich zwar E-Mails Empfangen aber nicht senden.

Outlook zeigt den Fehler
552 Source domain has no MX record
den ich aber nicht verstehe da 552 ja eigentlich Message size exceeded bedeutet. In den Logfiles konnte ich nicht verdächtiges finden.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2012)

Hast Du denn überhaupt etwas zu dem Sendeversuch im Log gefunden? wenn nicht, dann blockt vielleicht der Thailändische Provider einen Port, denn Outlook neigt durchaus mal zu komischen Fehlermeldungen. Du kannst ja mal thunderbird portable versuchen, ob der eine aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldung bringt.


----------



## Fastserv (26. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Till,

danke für den Hinweis.
Die Thunderbird Fehlermeldung ist aber auch nicht erhellend.

Die Größe der Nachricht, die Sie senden wollen, übersteigt ein temporäres Größenlimit des Servers. Die Nachricht wurde nicht gesendet; versuchen Sie, die Nachrichtengröße zu reduzieren oder warten Sie etwas und versuchen Sie es nochmals. Der Server antwortete:  (IP, Sender) first encounter..

Weder das Postfach noch die Festplatte sind voll. Ich hab auch tatsächlich keine smtp connects für dieses Konto in den logfiles gefunden.

Kann ich den den SMTP Port für ein Konto ändern?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2012)

Schau mal in die Postfix master.cf Datei, dort sollte es eine Zeile geben die mit
"submission" beginnt, entferne mal die # vor der Zeile und starte Postfix neu.

Dann trage Port 587 im Emailclient als SMTP Port ein.


----------



## Fastserv (29. Apr. 2012)

Danke Till,

das wechseln des Ports hat geholfen. Anscheinend blockieren die Thailänder tatsächlich Port 25 für SMTP Verkehr.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

